# Liberation/Mukti/Salvation



## Astroboy (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Liberation/Mukti/Salvatio*

Munn Tu Jyot Swaroop Hai, 
Apna Mool Pachaan.

meaning:
"Oh mind (self), you are Soul
realise your origin."

I don't have the page reference at hand.

This is what Guru Ji is telling us:
When we see this world from Soul's view-point, then we see it as part of Truth.

sloku mÚ 1 ] (463-6)
salok mehlaa 1.
Shalok, First Mehl:
 scy qyry KMf scy bRhmMf ] (463-6, Awsw, mÚ 1)
sachay tayray khand sachay barahmand.
True are Your worlds, True are Your solar Systems.
 scy qyry loA scy Awkwr ] (463-6, Awsw, mÚ 1)
sachay tayray lo-a sachay aakaar.
True are Your realms, True is Your creation.
 scy qyry krxy srb bIcwr ] (463-6, Awsw, mÚ 1)
sachay tayray karnay sarab beechaar.
True are Your actions, and all Your deliberations.
 scw qyrw Amru scw dIbwxu ] (463-7, Awsw, mÚ 1)
sachaa tayraa amar sachaa deebaan.
True is Your Command, and True is Your Court.
 scw qyrw hukmu scw Purmwxu ] (463-7, Awsw, mÚ 1)
sachaa tayraa hukam sachaa furmaan.
True is the Command of Your Will, True is Your Order.
 scw qyrw krmu scw nIswxu ] (463-7, Awsw, mÚ 1)
sachaa tayraa karam sachaa neesaan.
True is Your Mercy, True is Your Insignia.
 scy quDu AwKih lK kroiV ] (463-8, Awsw, mÚ 1)
sachay tuDh aakhahi lakh karorh.
Hundreds of thousands and millions call You True.
 scY siB qwix scY siB joir ] (463-8, Awsw, mÚ 1)
sachai sabh taan sachai sabh jor.
In the True Lord is all power, in the True Lord is all might.
 scI qyrI isPiq scI swlwh ] (463-8, Awsw, mÚ 1)
sachee tayree sifat sachee saalaah.
True is Your Praise, True is Your Adoration.
 scI qyrI kudriq scy pwiqswh ] (463-9, Awsw, mÚ 1)
sachee tayree kudrat sachay paatisaah.
True is Your almighty creative power, True King.
 nwnk scu iDAwiein scu ] (463-9, Awsw, mÚ 1)
naanak sach Dhi-aa-in sach.
O Nanak, true are those who meditate on the True One.
 jo mir jMmy su kcu inkcu ]1] (463-9, Awsw, mÚ 1)
jo mar jammay so kach nikach. ||1||
Those who are subject to birth and death are totally false. ||1||


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Liberation/Mukti/Salvatio*

so far so good ..

Reason for craetion: spontaneious 

difficult to agree with ?I know bu you said you understood the life as play .
is there any reason for play?! I have never palyed for reason play is played for just playing.

I would like to find references from Gurbani but at the moment I dont have any .
anyways that for right it was really good and helpful and yes I will try to find references 

thanks


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Liberation/Mukti/Salvatio*

Begum Ji 
here is full shabad with page no 

thanks,It was really wonderful reading it !

AMg 440
ang 440
Page 440

<> siqgur pRswid ]
ik ounkaar sathigur prusaadh 
One Universal Creator God. By The Grace Of The True Guru:

Awsw mhlw 3 CMq Gru 3 ]
aasaa mehulaa 3 shunth ghur 3 
Aasaa, Third Mehl, Chhant, Third House:

swjn myry pRIqmhu qum sh kI Bgiq kryho ]
saajun maerae preethumuhu thum seh kee bhugath kuraeho 
O my beloved friend, dedicate yourself to the devotional worship of your Husband Lord.

guru syvhu sdw Awpxw nwmu pdwrQu lyho ]
gur saevuhu sudhaa aapunaa naam pudhaaruth laeho 
Serve your Guru constantly, and obtain the wealth of the Naam.

Bgiq krhu qum shY kyrI jo sh ipAwry Bwvey ]
bhugath kuruhu thum sehai kaeree jo seh piaarae bhaaveae 
Dedicate yourself to the worship of your Husband Lord; this is pleasing to your Beloved Husband.

Awpxw Bwxw qum krhu qw iPir sh KusI n Awvey ]
aapunaa bhaanaa thum kuruhu thaa fir seh khusee n aaveae 
If you walk in accordance with your own will, then your Husband Lord will not be pleased with you.

Bgiq Bwv iehu mwrgu ibKVw gur duAwrY ko pwvey ]
bhugath bhaav eihu maarug bikhurraa gur dhuaarai ko paaveae 
This path of loving devotional worship is very difficult; how rare are those who find it, through the Gurdwara, the Guru's Gate.

khY nwnku ijsu kry ikrpw so hir BgqI icqu lwvey ]1]
kehai naanuk jis kurae kirupaa so har bhuguthee chith laaveae 
Says Nanak, that one, upon whom the Lord casts His Glance of Grace, links his consciousness to the worship of the Lord. ||1||

myry mn bYrwgIAw qUM bYrwgu kir iksu idKwvih ]
maerae mun bairaageeaa thoon bairaag kar kis dhikhaavehi 
O my detached mind, unto whom do you show your detachment?

hir soihlw iqn@ sd sdw jo hir gux gwvih ]
har sohilaa thinu sudh sudhaa jo har gun gaavehi 
Those who sing the Glorious Praises of the Lord live in the joy of the Lord, forever and ever.

kir bYrwgu qUM Coif pwKMfu so shu sBu ikCu jwxey ]
kar bairaag thoon shodd paakhundd so suhu subh kish jaaneae 
So become detached, and renounce hypocrisy; Your Husband Lord knows everything.

jil Qil mhIAil eyko soeI gurmuiK hukmu pCwxey ]
jal thal meheeal eaeko soee gurumukh hukum pushaaneae 
The One Lord is pervading the water, the land and the sky; the Gurmukh realizes the Command of His Will.

ijin hukmu pCwqw hrI kyrw soeI srb suK pwvey ]
jin hukum pushaathaa huree kaeraa soee surub sukh paaveae 
One who realizes the Lord's Command, obtains all peace and comforts.

iev khY nwnku so bYrwgI Anidnu hir ilv lwvey ]2]
eiv kehai naanuk so bairaagee anadhin har liv laaveae 
Thus says Nanak: such a detached soul remains absorbed in the Lord's Love, day and night. ||2||

jh jh mn qUM Dwvdw qh qh hir qyrY nwly ]
jeh jeh mun thoon dhaavudhaa theh theh har thaerai naalae 
Wherever you wander, O my mind, the Lord is there with you.

mn isAwxp CofIAY gur kw sbdu smwly ]
mun siaanup shoddeeai gur kaa subudh sumaalae 
Renounce your cleverness, O my mind, and reflect upon the Word of the Guru's Shabad.

swiQ qyrY so shu sdw hY ieku iKnu hir nwmu smwlhy ]
saath thaerai so suhu sudhaa hai eik khin har naam sumaalehae 
Your Husband Lord is always with you, if you remember the Lord's Name, even for an instant.

jnm jnm ky qyry pwp kty AMiq prm pdu pwvhy ]
junum junum kae thaerae paap kuttae anth purum pudh paavehae 
The sins of countless incarnations shall be washed away, and in the end, you shall obtain the supreme status.

swcy nwil qyrw gMFu lwgY gurmuiK sdw smwly ]
saachae naal thaeraa gunt laagai gurumukh sudhaa sumaalae 
You shall be linked to the True Lord, and as Gurmukh, remember Him forever.

ieau khY nwnku jh mn qUM Dwvdw qh hir qyrY sdw nwly ]3]
eio kehai naanuk jeh mun thoon dhaavudhaa theh har thaerai sudhaa naalae 
Thus says Nanak: wherever you go, O my mind, the Lord is there with you. ||3||

siqgur imilAY Dwvqu QMim@Aw inj Gir visAw Awey ]
sathigur miliai dhaavuth thunmaiaa nij ghar vasiaa aaeae 
Meeting the True Guru, the wandering mind is held steady; it comes to abide in its own home.

nwmu ivhwJy nwmu ley nwim rhy smwey ]
naam vihaajhae naam leae naam rehae sumaaeae 
It purchases the Naam, chants the Naam, and remains absorbed in the Naam.

Dwvqu QMim@Aw siqguir imilAY dsvw duAwru pwieAw ]
dhaavuth thunmaiaa sathigur miliai dhusuvaa dhuaar paaeiaa 
The outgoing, wandering soul, upon meeting the True Guru, opens the Tenth Gate.

iqQY AMimRq Bojnu shj Duin aupjY ijqu sbid jgqu QMim@ rhwieAw ]
thithai anmrith bhojun sehuj dhun oupujai jith subadh juguth thunm irehaaeiaa 
There, Ambrosial Nectar is food and the celestial music resounds; the world is held spell-bound by the music of the Word.

qh Anyk vwjy sdw Andu hY scy rihAw smwey ]
theh anaek vaajae sudhaa anudh hai suchae rehiaa sumaaeae 
The many strains of the unstruck melody resound there, as one merges in Truth.

ieau khY nwnku siqguir imilAY Dwvqu QMim@Aw inj Gir visAw Awey ]4]
eio kehai naanuk sathigur miliai dhaavuth thunmaiaa nij ghar vasiaa aaeae 
Thus says Nanak: by meeting the True Guru, the wandering soul becomes steady, and comes to dwell in the home of its own self. ||4||

*mn qUM joiq srUpu hY Awpxw mUlu pCwxu ]
mun thoon joth suroop hai aapunaa mool pushaan 
O my mind, you are the embodiment of the Divine Light - recognize your own origin.

mn hir jI qyrY nwil hY gurmqI rMgu mwxu ]
mun har jee thaerai naal hai gurumuthee rung maan 
O my mind, the Dear Lord is with you; through the Guru's Teachings, enjoy His Love.

mUlu pCwxih qW shu jwxih mrx jIvx kI soJI hoeI ]
mool pushaanehi thaa suhu jaanehi murun jeevun kee sojhee hoee 
Acknowledge your origin, and then you shall know your Husband Lord, and so understand death and birth.

gur prswdI eyko jwxih qW dUjw Bwau n hoeI ]
gur purusaadhee eaeko jaanehi thaa dhoojaa bhaao n hoee 
By Guru's Grace, know the One; then, you shall not love any other.

min sWiq AweI vjI vDweI qw hoAw prvwxu ]
man saath aaee vujee vudhaaee thaa hoaa puruvaan 
Peace comes to the mind, and gladness resounds; then, you shall be acclaimed.

ieau khY nwnku mn qUM joiq srUpu hY Apxw mUlu pCwxu ]5]
eio kehai naanuk mun thoon joth suroop hai apunaa mool pushaan 
Thus says Nanak: O my mind, you are the very image of the Luminous Lord; recognize the true origin of your self. ||5||*

mn qUM gwrib AitAw gwrib lidAw jwih ]
mun thoon gaarab attiaa gaarab ladhiaa jaahi 
O mind, you are so full of pride; loaded with pride, you shall depart.

mwieAw mohxI moihAw iPir iPir jUnI Bvwih ]
maaeiaa mohunee mohiaa fir fir joonee bhuvaahi 
The fascinating Maya has fascinated you, over and over again, and lured you into reincarnation.

gwrib lwgw jwih mugD mn AMiq gieAw pCuqwvhy ]
gaarab laagaa jaahi mugudh mun anth gaeiaa pushuthaavehae 
Clinging to pride, you shall depart, O foolish mind, and in the end, you shall regret and repent.

AhMkwru iqsnw rogu lgw ibrQw jnmu gvwvhy ]
ahunkaar thisunaa rog lugaa biruthaa junum guvaavehae 
You are afflicted with the diseases of ego and desire, and you are wasting your life away in vain.

mnmuK mugD cyqih nwhI AgY gieAw pCuqwvhy ]
munumukh mugudh chaethehi naahee agai gaeiaa pushuthaavehae 
The foolish self-willed manmukh does not remember the Lord, and shall regret and repent hereafter.

ieau khY nwnku mn qUM gwrib AitAw gwrib lidAw jwvhy ]6]
eio kehai naanuk mun thoon gaarab attiaa gaarab ladhiaa jaavehae 
Thus says Nanak: O mind, you are full of pride; loaded with pride, you shall depart. ||6||

mn qUM mq mwxu krih ij hau ikCu jwxdw gurmuiK inmwxw hohu ]
mun thoon muth maan kurehi j ho kish jaanudhaa gurumukh nimaanaa hohu 
O mind, don't be so proud of yourself, as if you know it all; the Gurmukh is humble and modest.

AMqir AigAwnu hau buiD hY sic sbid mlu Kohu ]
anthar agiaan ho budh hai sach subadh mul khohu 
Within the intellect are ignorance and ego; through the True Word of the Shabad, this filth is washed off.

hohu inmwxw siqgurU AgY mq ikCu Awpu lKwvhy ]
hohu nimaanaa sathiguroo agai muth kish aap lukhaavehae 
So be humble, and surrender to the True Guru; do not attach your identity to your ego.

AwpxY AhMkwir jgqu jilAw mq qUM Awpxw Awpu gvwvhy ]
aapunai ahunkaar juguth jaliaa muth thoon aapunaa aap guvaavehae 
The world is consumed by ego and self-identity; see this, lest you lose your own self as well.

siqgur kY BwxY krih kwr siqgur kY BwxY lwig rhu ]
sathigur kai bhaanai kurehi kaar sathigur kai bhaanai laag ruhu 
Make yourself follow the Sweet Will of the True Guru; remain attached to His Sweet Will.

ieau khY nwnku Awpu Cif suK pwvih mn inmwxw hoie rhu ]7]
eio kehai naanuk aap shadd sukh paavehi mun nimaanaa hoe ruhu 
Thus says Nanak: renounce your ego and self-conceit, and obtain peace; let your mind abide in humility. ||7||

DMnu su vylw ijqu mY siqguru imilAw so shu iciq AwieAw ]
dhunn s vaelaa jith mai sathigur miliaa so suhu chith aaeiaa 
Blessed is that time, when I met the True Guru, and my Husband Lord came into my consciousness.

mhw Anµdu shju BieAw min qin suKu pwieAw ]
mehaa anundh sehuj bhaeiaa man than sukh paaeiaa 
I became so very blissful, and my mind and body found such a natural peace.

so shu iciq AwieAw mMin vswieAw Avgx siB ivswry ]
so suhu chith aaeiaa munn vusaaeiaa avugun sabh visaarae 
My Husband Lord came into my consciousness; I enshrined Him within my mind, and I renounced all vice.

jw iqsu Bwxw gux prgt hoey siqgur Awip svwry ]
jaa this bhaanaa gun purugutt hoeae sathigur aap suvaarae 
When it pleased Him, virtues appeared in me, and the True Guru Himself adorned me.

sy jn prvwxu hoey ijn@I ieku nwmu idiVAw duqIAw Bwau cukwieAw ]
sae jun puruvaan hoeae jinuee eik naam dhirriaa dhutheeaa bhaao chukaaeiaa 
Those humble beings become acceptable, who cling to the One Name and renounce the love of duality.

ieau khY nwnku DMnu su vylw ijqu mY siqguru imilAw so shu iciq AwieAw ]8]
eio kehai naanuk dhunn s vaelaa jith mai sathigur miliaa so suhu chith aaeiaa 
Thus says Nanak: blessed is the time when I met the True Guru, and my Husband Lord came into my consciousness. ||8||

ieik jMq Brim Buly iqin sih Awip Bulwey ]
eik junth bhuram bhulae thin sehi aap bhulaaeae 
Some people wander around, deluded by doubt; their Husband Lord Himself has misled them.

dUjY Bwie iPrih haumY krm kmwey ]
dhoojai bhaae firehi houmai kurum kumaaeae 
They wander around in the love of duality, and they do their deeds in ego.

iqin sih Awip Bulwey kumwrig pwey iqn kw ikCu n vsweI ]
thin sehi aap bhulaaeae kumaarag paaeae thin kaa kish n vusaaee 
Their Husband Lord Himself has misled them, and put them on the path of evil. Nothing lies in their power.

iqn kI giq Avgiq qUMhY jwxih ijin ieh rcn rcweI ]
thin kee gath avugath thoonhai jaanehi jin eih ruchun ruchaaee 
You alone know their ups and downs, You, who created the creation.

hukmu qyrw Krw Bwrw gurmuiK iksY buJwey ]
hukum thaeraa khuraa bhaaraa gurumukh kisai bujhaaeae 
The Command of Your Will is very strict; how rare is the Gurmukh who understands.

ieau khY nwnku ikAw jMq ivcwry jw quDu Brim Bulwey ]9]
eio kehai naanuk kiaa junth vichaarae jaa thudh bhuram bhulaaeae 
Thus says Nanak: what can the poor creatures do, when You mislead them into doubt? ||9||

scy myry swihbw scI qyrI vifAweI ]
suchae maerae saahibaa suchee thaeree vaddiaaee 
O My True Lord Master, True is Your glorious greatness.

qUM pwrbRhmu byAMqu suAwmI qyrI kudriq khxu n jweI ]
thoon paarubrehum baeanth suaamee thaeree kudhurath kehun n jaaee 
You are the Supreme Lord God, the Infinite Lord and Master. Your creative power cannot be described.

scI qyrI vifAweI jw kau quDu mMin vsweI sdw qyry gux gwvhy ]
suchee thaeree vaddiaaee jaa ko thudh munn vusaaee sudhaa thaerae gun gaavehae 
True is Your glorious greatness; when You enshrine it within the mind, one sings Your Glorious Praises forever.

qyry gux gwvih jw quDu Bwvih scy isau icqu lwvhy ]
thaerae gun gaavehi jaa thudh bhaavehi suchae sio chith laavehae 
He sings Your Glorious Praises, when it is pleasing to You, O True Lord; he centers his consciousness on You.

ijs no qUM Awpy mylih su gurmuiK rhY smweI ]
jis no thoon aapae maelehi s gurumukh rehai sumaaee 
One whom You unite with Yourself, as Gurmukh, remains absorbed in You.

ieau khY nwnku scy myry swihbw scI qyrI vifAweI ]10]2]7]5]2]7]
eio kehai naanuk suchae maerae saahibaa suchee thaeree vaddiaaee 
Thus says Nanak: O my True Lord Master, True is Your Glorious Greatness. ||10||2||7||5||2||7||


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: Liberation/Mukti/Salvatio*

ਮਨ  ਤੂੰ  ਜੋਤਿ  ਸਰੂਪੁ  ਹੈ  ਆਪਣਾ  ਮੂਲੁ  ਪਛਾਣੁ  ॥ 
मन तूं जोति सरूपु है आपणा मूलु पछाणु ॥ 
Man ṯūŉ joṯ sarūp hai āpṇā mūl pacẖẖāṇ. 
O my mind, you are the embodiment of the Divine Light - recognize your own origin. 

ਮਨ  ਹਰਿ  ਜੀ  ਤੇਰੈ  ਨਾਲਿ  ਹੈ  ਗੁਰਮਤੀ  ਰੰਗੁ  ਮਾਣੁ  ॥ 
मन हरि जी तेरै नालि है गुरमती रंगु माणु ॥ 
Man har jī ṯėrai nāl hai gurmaṯī rang māṇ. 
O my mind, the Dear Lord is with you; through the Guru's Teachings, enjoy His Love. 

ਮੂਲੁ  ਪਛਾਣਹਿ  ਤਾਂ  ਸਹੁ  ਜਾਣਹਿ  ਮਰਣ  ਜੀਵਣ  ਕੀ  ਸੋਝੀ  ਹੋਈ  ॥ 
मूलु पछाणहि तां सहु जाणहि मरण जीवण की सोझी होई ॥ 
Mūl pacẖẖāṇeh ṯāŉ saho jāṇeh maraṇ jīvaṇ kī sojẖī ho­ī. 
Acknowledge your origin, and then you shall know your Husband Lord, and so understand death and birth. 

ਗੁਰ  ਪਰਸਾਦੀ  ਏਕੋ  ਜਾਣਹਿ  ਤਾਂ  ਦੂਜਾ  ਭਾਉ  ਨ  ਹੋਈ  ॥ 
गुर परसादी एको जाणहि तां दूजा भाउ न होई ॥ 
Gur parsādī ėko jāṇeh ṯāŉ ḏūjā bẖā­o na ho­ī. 
By Guru's Grace, know the One; then, you shall not love any other. 

ਮਨਿ  ਸਾਂਤਿ  ਆਈ  ਵਜੀ  ਵਧਾਈ  ਤਾ  ਹੋਆ  ਪਰਵਾਣੁ  ॥ 
मनि सांति आई वजी वधाई ता होआ परवाणु ॥ 
Man sāŉṯ ā­ī vajī vaḏẖā­ī ṯā ho­ā parvāṇ. 
Peace comes to the mind, and gladness resounds; then, you shall be acclaimed. 

ਇਉ  ਕਹੈ  ਨਾਨਕੁ  ਮਨ  ਤੂੰ  ਜੋਤਿ  ਸਰੂਪੁ  ਹੈ  ਅਪਣਾ  ਮੂਲੁ  ਪਛਾਣੁ  ॥੫॥ 
इउ कहै नानकु मन तूं जोति सरूपु है अपणा मूलु पछाणु ॥५॥ 
I­o kahai Nānak man ṯūŉ joṯ sarūp hai apṇā mūl pacẖẖāṇ. ||5|| 
Thus says Nanak: O my mind, you are the very image of the Luminous Lord; recognize the true origin of your self. ||5||


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Liberation/Mukti/Salvatio*

Dear Khasa ji,

Thanks for the interest shown.I have gone thru. that you have posted. I shall use the reference material as and when I am ready with my next post.

I shall be grateful if I am advised about the questions that I have put forward.These are repeated here.


1. Is there any specific mention of the purpose of this creation.?I could not find one myself?
2. Is there any indication about the will of GOD that is suggestive of as to HE requires us to get merged with HIM? Yes, Bani is suggestive of That we should merge with HIM.

Your valuable reply is awaited. I shall wait for your reply.

Regards
[i have stated your name khalsa instead of drKhalsa,hope u will permit me to do so.]


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Liberation/Mukti/Salvatio*

I'm providing you a link for your first question:

http://www.sikhs.wellington.net.nz/Sikh_Religion.pdf

Other Important Links:-
Guru Granth Sahib in English - pdf
http://www.gurbanifiles.org/translations/English Translation of Siri Guru Granth Sahib.pdf

Dasam Granth - English Translation :
Sri Dasam Granth Sahib Page :SearchGurbani.com

When performing searches, advisable to use *one key word* for good results.


----------



## drkhalsa (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Liberation/Mukti/Salvatio*



> 1. Is there any specific mention of the purpose of this creation.?I could not find one myself?
> 2. Is there any indication about the will of GOD that is suggestive of as to HE requires us to get merged with HIM? Yes, Bani is suggestive of That we should merge with HIM.



to your first question I think I already replied . 
your second question . does god want us to merge in him 
the act of asking this question sepreates the subject from GOD the one who has to merge , but this is not the case as God is the only one operating in us he will do the needful as he has been already doing

yes you can use any name for 

Thanks

Jatinder Singh


----------



## Archived_Member1 (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Liberation/Mukti/Salvatio*



seeker07 said:


> 1. Is there any specific mention of the purpose of this creation.?I could not find one myself?


 
reading japji sahib i have seen many places where we're told that it's not for us to understand this...  only God knows why he does what he does. 



Socẖai socẖ na hova&shy;ī jė socẖī lakẖ vār. 
By thinking, He cannot be reduced to thought, even by thinking hundreds of thousands of times. 

...

Hukmī hovan ākār hukam na kahi&shy;ā jā&shy;ī. 
By His Command, bodies are created; His Command cannot be described. 

...

Jā karṯā sirṯẖī ka&shy;o sājė āpė jāṇai so&shy;ī. 
The Creator who created this creation-only He Himself knows. 
Kiv kar ākẖā kiv sālāhī ki&shy;o varnī kiv jāṇā. 
How can we speak of Him? How can we praise Him? How can we describe Him? How can we know Him? 


Nānak ākẖaṇ sabẖ ko ākẖai ik ḏū ik si&shy;āṇā. 
O Nanak, everyone speaks of Him, each one wiser than the rest. 
vadā sāhib vadī nā&shy;ī kīṯā jā kā hovai. 
Great is the Master, Great is His Name. Whatever happens is according to His Will. 

Nānak jė ko āpou jāṇai agai ga&shy;i&shy;ā na sohai. ||21|| 
O Nanak, one who claims to know everything shall not be decorated in the world hereafter. ||21|| 


....


japji sahib contains pretty much a complete description of God and how to reach him.


----------



## Astroboy (Oct 30, 2007)

*Re: Liberation/Mukti/Salvatio*

Khalsa Ji and Kelly Ji,

Thank you for your support in providing gurbani verses. You guyz are beacons of light not just from your avatars alone but deep down in understanding Sikhi.

~ begum ~


----------



## Sikh80 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Kelly Kaur /drKhalsa ji

I am very grateful to you for providing a reference to japji sahib. You are right that it contains the references to almost everything. I just forgot it or it just did not occur to the mind to re-read it. However, the theory that He knows HIMself is the idea that I still carry as the purpose of creation. Yes,it got corroborated. Thanks again. 

There are many lines in various 'Paaths' where the translation has been done by the commentators and the writers in the fashion that suits the style of understanding.
Taking for example the translation of the 'tuk'
_'Sochai soch na Hovai jey sochay lakh vaar ......._.' has been interpreted quite differently by Dr. Sahib Singh ji. I am not re-producig it here .You may like to refer the 'Teeka' .It is available at most of the sites on net.

Thanks drKhalsa ji for your kind guidance. I shall trouble you again as and when doubt arises.


----------

